# Trigano Tribute window security



## BuckWhite (Oct 27, 2011)

Our van was broken into by prising the sliding window to the sliding door. This enabled the catch to disengage, the window to be fully opened, and the internal door catch to be reached and released.
Has anyone experienced this ?
How can it be made burgle proof ?
Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the warning Buck! Sad to hear of your invasion. :evil: 

I too have a couple of sliding windows. I think I'll drop a length of timber into the track next to the fixed section, so that the opener can't be opened. Our neighbour has done that with his sliding patio door. I can't think of anything else at this time.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.

I have a length of dowel (10 to 12 mm dia) sitting in the track, tight against the sliding part of the window, so it cannot be slid open. This seems to work well. Make sure it is visible to the the thieving 
!#*** to deter them from even trying.

Good Luck.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

alphadee said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I have a length of dowel (10 to 12 mm dia) sitting in the track, tight against the sliding part of the window, so it cannot be slid open. This seems to work well. Make sure it is visible to the the thieving
> !#*** to deter them from even trying.
> ...


Good idea, the dowel that is. Normally quite a hard wood. 8)


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

We have got deadlocks on all the doors which have to be turned with akey not a cheap solution but it means they would have to climb through the windows.


norm


----------

